# SD Card suggestions



## pestilent (Jun 22, 2011)

I have been having some issues with my SD card and want to get a faster one. What Class 4/6/etc cards are people using?


----------



## quarky42 (Sep 15, 2011)

I use a 32GB Class 10 Transcend card. I have had very good experiences with Transcend MicroSDs ever since I started using the 8GB varieties in media players years ago. Check out Amazon or Newegg for one. (If you are hell bent on getting the absolute best price, also check Google Shopping, but I like buying from Amazon and Newegg...good experiences with them as long as they don't cost a lot more.)


----------



## ocdad (Oct 25, 2011)

quarky42 said:


> I use a 32GB Class 10 Transcend card. I have had very good experiences with Transcend MicroSDs ever since I started using the 8GB varieties in media players years ago. Check out Amazon or Newegg for one. (If you are hell bent on getting the absolute best price, also check Google Shopping, but I like buying from Amazon and Newegg...good experiences with them as long as they don't cost a lot more.)


I can't seem to find their 32GB class 10 card out there, just a lot of class 2's and 4's.


----------



## spdivr1122 (Jun 10, 2011)

I have had zero problems with my class 2 32gig.


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

spdivr1122 said:


> I have had zero problems with my class 2 32gig.


Have you tried to record HD video with it? I don't think class 2 has enough bandwidth to do it.


----------



## ocdad (Oct 25, 2011)

Biggest problem is when I go to add a shortcut to a home screen, or access apps, I literally have to wait 20-30 seconds for the list to come up on my phone, I think it's b/c it's checking the card and that's bogging it down a lot.

Also, some stock phones came with class 4 cards I heard, I got a class 2.


----------



## Chitala383 (Oct 9, 2011)

I never thought to check what class card my phone came with, but i just ordered a pny class 10 card. Hopefully it'll be worth it. Haha. I'll report back when it comes in.


----------



## spdivr1122 (Jun 10, 2011)

shrike1978 said:


> Have you tried to record HD video with it? I don't think class 2 has enough bandwidth to do it.


No I haven't. I guess that might be a problem? Not really for me thigh, I rarely take videos


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

spdivr1122 said:


> No I haven't. I guess that might be a problem? Not really for me thigh, I rarely take videos


Mine came with a class 4, so I haven't experienced it myself, though I remember this being a common complaint.


----------



## Chitala383 (Oct 9, 2011)

Apparently my phone came with a 32 gb class 4 sandisk sd card. I bought a 32 gb class 10 pny card and installed it the other day. Other than the media scan completing a few seconds quicker i haven't noticed any other differences.


----------



## Cruiserdude (Jun 23, 2011)

The stock class 4 works great for me. Only time it's slow is when I reformat and write everything back to the card on my computer.


----------

